

How Parse wants to make mobile backends easy (video) - csmajorfive
http://gigaom.com/2011/08/08/parse/

======
shaggyfrog
Now, about the service itself: why would I prefer to use Parse over iCloud
(which is something that must be disrupting their business plan)? The iCloud
APIs will solve exactly the problem they are describing in their pitch, and
not only do I (as an iOS developer) not have to learn the "server stuff", but
I don't even have to worry about subscribing to a "server stuff" service,
since iOS users get 5GB minimum of (free) storage space.

I suppose if Parse's APIs allow me to access the same data from multiple
platforms (iOS, Android, etc.), and I'm making a x-platform mobile app that
needs to save data, then that's a valid use case. But is it compelling enough?

~~~
lacker
The Parse API does allow access from multiple platforms. But beyond that, with
iCloud all data is inherently tied to a single user. You couldn't build
something like a global high score list, or a way for users to message each
other, or share content.

The goal of Parse is to make it possible to build any application you can
imagine without having to run your own server.

~~~
shaggyfrog
If we're still talking iOS, the Game Center APIs allow me to do all of what
you're describing, which means even less server-side code to write, and with
the added benefit of leveraging a Game Center halo effect.

~~~
csmajorfive
We've found that people actively dislike Game Center. The UI clashes and it
doesn't integrate with their own credentials.

~~~
shaggyfrog
Game Center is not a silver bullet any more than iCloud is. The anecdote is
interesting, but the point I'm trying to make is that the two APIs get the job
done and require even less coding than what you'd need using Parse.

------
scottw
I'd love any service that can easily make my backend mobile.

------
metachris
What I really appreciate is the fact they have client libs for both Android
and iPhone. Developing for both platforms it's a huge win to be able to use
the same system everywhere.

------
shaggyfrog
At first, I didn't realize that the ad that precedes the video wasn't
describing Parse. Only when the two founders appeared did I clue in that the
stuff about market research was nothing to do with their product. I know
videos get monetized with ads these days, but I don't think you can find a
worse genre of ad to lead off an elevator pitch video.

